# measuring out flourish excel-5 gallon tank



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Might want to double check, but if I recall the dose was 5mL/ 50 gallons. Divide by 10 to get 0.5mL/5 gallons. Use an eye dropper from the drug store with graduated lines on the glass.


----------



## tarralb (Jun 21, 2012)

You are right! I wasn't paying attention to how many mL one capful was, and the eye dropper sounds great. Is dosing every other day good then?


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

At roughly .5ml you can dose every day, or every other day, as you prefer.


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

tarralb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought flourish excel for my 5 gallon. I did the initial dosing yesterday which equaled to about half a cup full.


You scared me when I read "half a cup full"!


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad I wasn't the only one. Typos are dangerous....


----------



## tarralb (Jun 21, 2012)

haha woops! that would have been bad!


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

I use an old API test kit bottle. Popped the top off, cleaned it out, filled it with excel. Then I calibrated it by counting the number of drops to fill an API test tube to the 5ml mark. Divided by 5 and thats how many drops per ml.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

dmagerl said:


> I use an old API test kit bottle. Popped the top off, cleaned it out, filled it with excel. Then I calibrated it by counting the number of drops to fill an API test tube to the 5ml mark. Divided by 5 and thats how many drops per ml.


Please, please tell us how many drops you got per ml!!!:biggrin: I have assumed it is about 20 drops per ml, but I have never measured it.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Invest in plastic syringes with volume indications. I also inject ferts into substrate, prefereably an inch from stem/roots.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Invest in plastic syringes with volume indications. I also inject ferts into substrate, prefereably an inch from stem/roots.


What's the best(cheapest) place to buy syringes from?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> Please, please tell us how many drops you got per ml!!!:biggrin: I have assumed it is about 20 drops per ml, but I have never measured it.[/QUOTE
> 
> You're good! I measured 24 drops/ml.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have picked up several styles of syringes in the drug store, or the pharmacy department of larger stores. 
Veterinary supplies are good, too. Ask at feed stores. People who keep horses, cattle and other large animals often do their own dog and cat vaccinations, and will use syringes for that. (I just saved them from the last time I vaccinated my dogs). Remove the needle (dispose of safely) and what is left is perfect for measuring small aquarium chemicals. 
In drug stores, ask for children's dosing syringes. This is a measure up to 5 ml, graduated down to half ml. (Until the lines wear off)
Also look at eye droppers. Ask for them as eye droppers, they will know what you mean. The ones I have measure 1 ml, graduated to .1 ml. 
Some are not graduated. Ask, or shop elsewhere.


----------



## Orohahn (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you! This is helpful. I'm beginning to dose a 5 gal. and appreciate the great resources on this site!!


----------

